# Выравнивание басовых кнопок.



## TokarevAcc (13 Мар 2012)

Вельтмеистер стелла. Очень неровно расположены кнопки с левой стороны, аккорд не очень (сначала одна нота звучит, например).
Опыт ремонта аккордеонов есть.
Мастера, если тут таковые имеются, подскажите. Каким образом выровнять клавиатуру и отрегулировать басовый механизмЪ?
(отнести к мастеру не предлагать)


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2012)

Тимофей, я далеко не мастер и с конструкцией именно Вашего инструмента не знаком, но мне кажется, для устранения этого дефекта Вам нужно просто тщательно отрегулировать (подогнуть) все стояки на валиках басового механизма так, чтобы между каждым из стояков и соответствующим ему усиком толкателя был зазор в пределах 0,5 мм, а кнопки при этом располагались бы на одном уровне и имели минимальный люфт. Для этого, при снятой левой сетке, перемещаете толкатель так, чтобы кнопка заняла нормальное положение и по зазорам между усиками этого толкателя и стояками, на которые эти усики должны воздействовать, будет видно насколько Вам нужно подогнуть тот или иной стояк. Регулируете, а затем переходите к следующему толкателю, поднимая таким образом "провалившиеся" кнопки до тех пор, пока не выровняете всю клавиатуру. Регулируя зазоры, нужно стремиться сделать их одинаковыми и минимальными, но они обязательно везде должны быть, иначе какие-то клапаны могут неплотно прижиматься к деке.

P.S. Разумеется, если в ходе регулировки обнаружатся какие-либо поломки деталей (например, болтанка в местах приварки стояков к валикам), их необходимо будет устранить.


----------

